# How much do u pay for vermiculite?



## simmy (Oct 9, 2007)

5 or 10 litre bag???


----------



## dani (Nov 2, 2007)

simmy said:


> 5 or 10 litre bag???


for a 5 litre bag we pay £4.50


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

you could pay 2.99 for a coarse or fine 5 litre bag at exoticsandtropics.com


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

just under £2 for 5lts at wilko's


----------



## thewifestolemyaccount (Mar 24, 2008)

Or about £7 for a 20l bag of Aubiose.


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

I paid £3.69 for a 10 litre bag on ebay from a hydroponics store.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

i think it is £3 from B&Q 

but if i get it from my petshop it is £3.50
i think


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

£1.49 for a 5 litre bag from wilkinsons


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Try Dobbies... they are even cheaper! : victory:


----------



## murphy27 (Aug 9, 2007)

5.0 litres = £2.50 at local pet shop.


----------

